
RIM Acquires Tungle - mamatta
http://www.tungle.me/Home/rim-acquires-tungle/
======
a5seo
Great service, but it seemed liked they really slowed down about a year ago
and gave up on trying to do anything about their growing backlog on
GetSatisfaction. As a very early user, it's been frustrating that they haven't
done really basic, cheap improvements that obviously would have big impact and
lots of users are screaming for.

I can't imagine how RIM owning them will improve the situation. My bet is that
within 6 months their GS page is taken down altogether.
<http://community.tungle.me/tungle>

------
nhangen
Darn, yet another useful service snapped up by the dying beast. Great for the
employees, who I met a few times and thought were great, but bad for the
users.

------
jdp23
Congrats to Tungle! any info on the acquisition price?

------
ramynassar
Why is it bad for users?

~~~
nhangen
1) Rim will probably bring Tungle to the grave with them 2) They'll probably
change the service to benefit Blackberry users rather than iOS, Android, or
even web users. 3) I doubt the product will get the attention it needs to
remain useful

~~~
ja27
2015: YouTube Founders Acquire Tungle.me from RIM

